# What did you get for Christmas?



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 24, 2010)

Got some presents early! What'd you guys get?

I got a Flip n Blaze gutting knife from Outdoor Edge. This thing is the real deal!

Also got a dozen Carbon Express Pile Driver shafts, and a new fletching jig!


And for The Office fans, I got a dwight bobble head that says quotes.

"How would I describe myself? Three words — hardworking, alpha male, jackhammer. Merciless. Insatiable."
:LOL2:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Dec 25, 2010)

Just unwrapped mine about an hour ago...I'm like a kid :lol: 

Humminbird 550

Kodak mini HD video camera. I have been wanting one of these to record my fishing time and "critic" myslef when I get home. I think it will help me learn a lot about what I need to change while on the water and make me more aware of bad habits.

Some other little tools and socks.

new Study Bible.


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2010)

Waiting for the kids to get up.....Santa dropped a bunch of presents off and ate all the cookies that we left out for him. :LOL2:

I did get an Xbox Kinect from the in-laws.....Are they saying I need the exercise? :LOL2: 

Got some clothes and a Meat slicer too.


----------



## jixer (Dec 25, 2010)

I got myself a birthday/christmas gift = camo mossberg 835 ulti-mag with a 24" rifled slug barrel and a 24" shot barrel with a turkey choke. Now Im waiting for turkey season, like I waited for christmas when I was a kid.

A ducks unlimited steel repoduction lithograph picture with some lab pups on it, A bluray player, and a ruko survival knife (car wreck survival, has a seatbelt cutter and a window breaker).


----------



## brmurray (Dec 25, 2010)

Johnny Morris Signature reel on a a ALL Star Crankin Stick Medium Light for light cranks, bunch of bombers, some YUM stuff that the Ebsco rep told my wife works great (my wife does a lot of the patent work for Ebsco) power pro line, couple DVDs and a few shirts. Biggest gift was watching my daughter run down the stairs though, made my heart grow 3 sizes! :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 25, 2010)

Jim said:


> I did get an Xbox Kinect from the in-laws




My dad wanted the same thing. I was actually astonished. He's not the type to get up and move. At all. :?


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 25, 2010)

A sound system for the bay boat. 1200 watt amp with speakers. We'll be jamm'in' on the river this year. Something about cruising the islands with Jimmy Buffet and Bob Marley blaring. I would never listen to this type of music any other time.


----------



## lswoody (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a pair of camo, insulated and waterproof bibs, $100. Some fishing jigs. A pair of camo, insulated and waterproof gloves, some earth scent, scent wafers. Some snickers bars, reese's pieces and the new "Wow 2011 Christian hits" cd. Merry Christmas everybody!!!!!


----------



## rweathers1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I got some BPS gift cards,some shirts,and an IU (indiana university) jacket and IU slippers that i'm wearing as I type. Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## pharaoh2 (Dec 25, 2010)

A CD, dvd boxed set, socks, jeans and a few dollars. Of course I bought myself a Christmas present; a new Mercury 2.5 HP outboard.  

I'm also going to pick up a pair of ultralight spinning reels tommorow if I can find a good deal. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 25, 2010)

me and the wife passed on us, just did the kids mainly 8) 

we still let the kids get us something small. she got girly smelly stuff & i got some bullets.

so, im playing one of my boy's games, battlestations pacific :LOL2:


----------



## freetofish (Dec 25, 2010)

I did good also. Got a great Bicycle chain and Gear cleaning brush...(no really its a big deal) got a wonderful pair of Bike gloves (for cool weather riding) A couple bottles of Single Malt Scotch and some gift cards. I must have been a VERY GOOD BOY. 
Also got some assorted fishing items. (now gonna have to buy that bigger tackle box)
Peace to all of you
Ron


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm typing this on my new laptop running through my new wireless router. 8)


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey guys I am so spoiled it is almost embarassing... I got -- 1 - 7' M Crankin Stick rod, 1 - 6'6" BP Extreme rod, a BP Pro Qualifier 7.1:1 reel, a XPS Stalker tackle bag with 5 -370 boxes, a HumminBird PiranhaMax 170 fish finder, 300 yards of P Line a $100 gift card and my wife is quite an artist and she drew a beautiful picture of a jumping bass and framed it for me. Also my boss gave me $200 of BP gift cards for extra time I put in on a project. I haven't been able to wipe the smile off of my face all day. I hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## dougdad (Dec 25, 2010)

Sounds like everyone had a great X-mas. I been off work for over a year now so pickins were slim. I did manage a watch, a pair of jeans (which I was in dier need of) and a nice longjon type long sleave t shirt. The kids had fun with their new saucers out on the snow pile, good day in all considering the financial state. O yah, I got my final grades from college secession, both A's for the secession and a 3.70 GPA. :mrgreen: that makes me smile!!


----------



## redbug (Dec 25, 2010)

well I just got home from work not a bad day but it sucked working on Christmas for straight time.
I was surprised when the wife gave me a bps gift card. I also was given a bunch of goodies from the slobber shop a basset hound rescue that help homeless basset hounds and a nice custom plaque for the man cave.
I get to do it all over again n the morning for my birthday


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 25, 2010)

BassGeek54 said:


> Also my boss gave me $200 of BP gift cards for extra time I put in on a project.



Hell of a boss! Mine came by my house 3 days prior to x-mas to tell me I'd be taking a pay cut in 2011. 


Cool guy.



by the way, redbug, the quote in your signature came up in a game of cards tonight... my uncle said it about 100 times before he left.

Still funny each time though! :LOL2:


----------



## Tin Yachtsman (Dec 25, 2010)

My main gift was an electric smoker and the accessories. My wife also bought me a badass wireless router designed to optimize online gaming..but my wife doesn't know she bought me that yet. 8)


----------



## fender66 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow.....some amazing gifts that Santa left. Here's my haul. I am truly blessed!




In case you can't see it all:

Insulated pants (lined with felt)
Candy
Hot Hands
Missouri Fishing Map/Guide book with topographical info
Deep Fryer for all the fish we catch
Fillet Board
Strike King Spinners
365 fish book
Bubble Box for the minnow bucket
Bouy markers
Fender Guitar Calendar
Dog Blanket for the back seat of the truck
Better Batter container (batters fish/chicken.....)
Fish Batter
Floating Bobber Cooler
and a new FISHING HAT!

I'm certain there's more, but this is what I gathered for the pic. Now...time to sleep and dream about using all this stuff. Merry Christmas!

EDIT: I do have "freetofish" (Ron) to thank for helping my wife shop for me. Couldn't ask for a better friend.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey fender I have that fillet board -- it is nice and if that fish batter is the Uncle Bucks from BP it is really good. Looks like you were a good boy this year.


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad you folks all had a safe and happy one.Things are a little tight around here, wifey got herself a bottle of some fancy kinda liquer, I got me a couple boxes of cigars. Had a nice quiet dinner, watched a movie.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hoss.....In all honesty, I think your Christmas was more along the lines of what I wish mine was like. Simple, quiet and with the ones that you love. Although mine was great, and I spent it with the ones I love, it wasn't simple. In fact, it was complicated and expensive. For years, I've wished to remove both of those factors from Christmas and enjoy it in a simple manner like it started. I still hope your Christmas day was great.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 26, 2010)

I received a Carmen FM transmitter radio and a used Remington Nylon 66 .22 caliber rifle. The rifle was made in 1963 which is two years before I was born. Cool rifle although I have not shot it as of yet. I have cleaned it up a bit. It had been stored in a closet for probably the last 30 years. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## perchin (Dec 26, 2010)

Got Gift cards from Besty buy for $250 from boss, Menards for $100, Kodak mini-hd video camera...pretty cool it can be but under water up to like 9 feet deep. 

I was not really thinking I would get anything.... considering I'll be picking up my gift from gary's guns in the next couple weeks..(Glock 26 9mm w/crimson lasergrip and pinky extension) :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 26, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Hoss.....In all honesty, I think your Christmas was more along the lines of what I wish mine was like. Simple, quiet and with the ones that you love. Although mine was great, and I spent it with the ones I love, it wasn't simple. In fact, it was complicated and expensive. For years, I've wished to remove both of those factors from Christmas and enjoy it in a simple manner like it started. I still hope your Christmas day was great.




Fender66 We've been doing it since 2007, and for some of those exact reasons you speak of, the one that sucked the most is how it got way out of hand for us from other family, we always had to plan others time than our own with our two kids, we looked up and noticed we never had a Christmas with each other at our house, so if ya choose to do it, it will pee off people (friends and family) that don't understand :roll:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Well Santa was gooood!! 

Got several of these 4 to be exact:







Also got a nice bass pro back pack tackle bag:






My daughter got one as well. She sure loves to fish.. hers is pink though:






Also got a new gps for the truck to replace the old one that has finally kicked the bucket from the heat lol. Didn't get a picture of it though.


----------



## Brine (Dec 26, 2010)

This was the first year that none of the adults in the family exchanged gifts. Financially, many of us are just trying to make ends meet, and we all agreed that it would be best to remove the financial pressure of it. By not buying for any of the grown folk, it allowed us all to spend a little bit more on all of the kids in our families, and they got loaded up! It made for one of the best Christmas Days in a long time. Don't get me wrong, I'm a little jealous of you folks who stocked up on some fishing stuff  , but having all the attention on the kids was better than any wrapped gift I ever received.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Brine said:


> This was the first year that none of the adults in the family exchanged gifts. Financially, many of us are just trying to make ends meet, and we all agreed that it would be best to remove the financial pressure of it. By not buying for any of the grown folk, it allowed us all to spend a little bit more on all of the kids in our families, and they got loaded up! It made for one of the best Christmas Days in a long time. Don't get me wrong, I'm a little jealous of you folks who stocked up on some fishing stuff  , but having all the attention on the kids was better than any wrapped gift I ever received.




We have done nearly the same thing... The wife and I still do a little for each other, but for the rest of the family we all buy just for the kids. My gift cards come mostly from the kids I teach and coach.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 26, 2010)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > This was the first year that none of the adults in the family exchanged gifts. Financially, many of us are just trying to make ends meet, and we all agreed that it would be best to remove the financial pressure of it. By not buying for any of the grown folk, it allowed us all to spend a little bit more on all of the kids in our families, and they got loaded up! It made for one of the bests Christmas Days in a long time. Don't get me wrong, I'm a little jealous of you folks who stocked up on some fishing stuff  , but having all the attention on the kids was better than any wrapped gift I ever received.
> ...



We do pretty much the same thing also. My wife and I get one thing for each other (we chose our own gift this year), and we quit buying for all of our brothers/sisters awhile back (my wife has 6 brothers!), and now only buy 1 thing for our kids, something for our mothers, and the rest is geared towards the grandkids, but is limited and not overboard (we have 9 grandkids :shock: ).


----------



## LonLB (Dec 26, 2010)

The two previous years we didn't buy for the adults.

This year we bought for everyone. We, and especially my wife did a GREAT job of shopping and finding GREAT deals. Some online but mostly just sales shopping.

We got a $50 coupon when we bought a Wii for the boys, at a discounted price. We won $150 of gift cards at the wife's christmas party for work, and that combined with the good sales, and great budget shopping the wife did we did OK.

I got a roll away Craftsman tool box, and a book about boat rigging, and best of all a coffe mug that has a insert inside of it that my two older boys colored for me.

The wife got a new dining room table and chair set and some misc woman stuff from me and the boys. Bath stuff and perfume etc. She wanted the table/chairs the most though. So she got em.


Three years ago this christmas she got an engagement ring for christmas.


----------



## freetofish (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Fender66, I think you'll like that fish cleaning board better if you take the big spring clip off it....When I used that kind I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to use it successfully.......I took it off and it worked great......now if you need any help cleaning those fish,,,,CALL ME, I'M FREETOFISH.


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 26, 2010)

I did better than expected.

The wife got me a new tackle box as big as my ice chest, a sling shot, and a trap shooting vest.
My sons gave me a new shaving mug and razor.
Dad surprised me with a new TC Triumph muzzle loader!
Mom gave me a lithium screwdriver.

More importantly all the children in my family had an awesome Christmas.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure if I should post this here or in Photos & Cameras, but one of my best gifts was the 4gb eye-fi card. This SD card automatically sends pictures straight to my computer about 5 seconds after I take it through Wi-Fi!!!! This thing is gonna be invaluable when it comes time for bait photos.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 26, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Not sure if I should post this here or in Photos & Cameras, but one of my best gifts was the 4gb eye-fi card. This SD card automatically sends pictures straight to my computer about 5 seconds after I take it through Wi-Fi!!!! This thing is gonna be invaluable when it comes time for bait photos.




I've heard of those cards, but haven't read much on them. What's the closest you have to be to send the shots via Wi-Fi?


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 26, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I should post this here or in Photos & Cameras, but one of my best gifts was the 4gb eye-fi card. This SD card automatically sends pictures straight to my computer about 5 seconds after I take it through Wi-Fi!!!! This thing is gonna be invaluable when it comes time for bait photos.
> ...



Just close enough to pickup a wireless signal from your router i guess, it even uploaded a photo I took yesterday when the router was off as soon as I turned the camera and router on today!! If your interested here is the link https://www.walmart.com/ip/Eye-Fi-Connect-X2-Card/14271719 I just wish mom would of let me open it earlier so I had it to use for Christmas day


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link, and I'll check it out


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 26, 2010)

Best gift was a scale for the fish. I guess everyone got tired of me bragging them up to 7 (or was it 8?) pounds.  
Got a toothbrush from the wife. hmmmm :mrgreen:


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 26, 2010)

A 42" Vizio from the parents. My awesome girlfriend got me a 154 piece Craftsman tool set and a Case pocketknife. I got a rolling cart to put my rods on, holds up to 12, it also holds up to 12 bass pro 370 boxes, from my sister and brother-in-law. I also got a book called 1,001 Songs to Hear Before You Die, and 10,001 Songs to Download. Pretty good Christmas all around.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> A 42" Vizio from the parents...




I have a Vizio here in the "man-cave" as my wife calls it, and the color and picture on it is great.


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Dec 27, 2010)

I got a vey nice humidor and sampler pack of cigars. I also got a couple of BPS gift cards. It was a great Christmas and I am lucky to have a great family to spend it with.

We also attended a beautiful Christmas Eve service at a historic local church to remind us of the real reason for our celebration.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Not sure if I should post this here or in Photos & Cameras, but one of my best gifts was the 4gb eye-fi card. This SD card automatically sends pictures straight to my computer about 5 seconds after I take it through Wi-Fi!!!! This thing is gonna be invaluable when it comes time for bait photos.



I got one of those for the wife! I have not hooked it up yet.


----------



## poolie (Dec 27, 2010)

Brine said:


> This was the first year that none of the adults in the family exchanged gifts. Financially, many of us are just trying to make ends meet, and we all agreed that it would be best to remove the financial pressure of it. By not buying for any of the grown folk, it allowed us all to spend a little bit more on all of the kids in our families, and they got loaded up! It made for one of the best Christmas Days in a long time. Don't get me wrong, I'm a little jealous of you folks who stocked up on some fishing stuff  , but having all the attention on the kids was better than any wrapped gift I ever received.



I'm right there with ya Brine. About five or six years ago my wife and I quit buying gifts for each other and instead take the money we would spend and go to one of the local churches that put together programs to make sure that foster and under privilege children in the area have presents under the tree for Christmas. 

As a child, Christmas was always such a magical time for me and it saddens me to know that there are kids that would wake up to nothing so we try to take care of as many as we can. As an adult, the time spent over Christmas with family is the best gift ever.

... and besides, I'm the only one that knows what fishing equipment I want anyway. Time to start looking for year end sales.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 27, 2010)

For me,Christmas is not about me. It's about the grandkids.I got a few things,like a bag of socks,a new tape measure,a bottle of Bailey's Irish cream.But all that pales in comparison to the gifts I love the most; fishing towels from the three grandkids in elementary school.Every year they have an art project where they make a handprint,then turn it into a picture of something.Then it is transferred onto a magnet for the fridge and a towel.I get the towels for Christmas.It's the best present to receive,for me.
Here are the pics.The two kindergartners made clownfish out of their's,and the first grader did a monkey(since I call him a little monkey all the time).I'll have these with me in the boat always.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 27, 2010)

Kinda tight here too

I got 2 gifts....

I got to give my lady a nice heart shaped necklace with red stones (not real)....
I got to give my aunt a box of her favorite candy...

I can't complain....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## Hanr3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Christmas is the only time we buy want items for us and the kids. The rest of the year is need items. 

I got a mess of fishing stuff.
Hat, tackle boxes, lures, jigs, winch, fishing pole stand (holds 26), Frogg Toggs, and a few other things.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm still at the age where I get a gift from my parents...they gave me $200 towards a trip to florida we are taking in June.

In my family we do a gift exchange between all the kids, including my two nephews. My nephew had my name and gave me a $25 gift card to Dicks and a 2pound container of cheese puffs!

My girlfriends family does the same thing, a gift exchange between all the kids. My girlfriends brother-in-law gave me a $30 gift card to Cabela's.

My Girlfriends parents must like me . The got me a camo under armor hoodie and a new leather camo wallet.

My girlfriend and I decided to take it easy this year and only spend $100 on each other because we are going to try to take a trip to Mexico this year and wanted to save some money. She got me a bottle of cologne (i think she is telling me I stink ), 2 new polos, a nice fleece jacket, a spot light, and a neat old mt. dew bottle (I love Mt. Dew!!!).


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 28, 2010)

freetofish said:


> Hey Fender66, I think you'll like that fish cleaning board better if you take the big spring clip off it....When I used that kind I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to use it successfully.......I took it off and it worked great......now if you need any help cleaning those fish,,,,CALL ME, I'M FREETOFISH.



When Im cleaning Crappie or Bluegill, I put the fishes head in the clip. Itll hold the fish securely and keep your fingers away from the blade and the slippery fish. Seems to be easier to get nice fillets when the fish is secure. Thats the only way Ive found the clip to be useful.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 28, 2010)

well, I haven't got all of the Christmas receiving out of the way yet.. but I got my favorite gifts - GIFT CARDS and CASH!

I still had to fork out a little $$, but so far I have ordered:

Carrot Stix Wild Micro rod - https://www.basspro.com/Element-21-Carrot-Stix-Wild-Micro-Trigger-Rods/product/10209423/-1749722

Kistler Helium LTA (2011 model.. I'll be one of the first to get it off their production line in early Jan) from my sponsor 

2 - Optima D31M Blue Top batteries. I actually got these from AdvanceAuto.com... they had a 20% discount on everything purchased online and free shipping on the day after Christmas. So I saved $100 total on price with the 2 batteries

Lowrance HDS 7... ok, that was an early gift to myself for working so hard :mrgreen: ...

Tons of Sworming Hornet Fish Head Spins - https://www.basspro.com/Sworming-Hornet-Freshwater-Fish-Head-Spin-Jigs/product/90789/-1320986

Custom Bass Tackle Hair Jigs - https://www.custombasstackle.com/hairjigs.htm


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 28, 2010)

For the fishing/boating side:

-875 CCA Marine Battery
-Diehard Charger for the battery
-Battery Box for the boat
-emergency telescoping paddle
-watertight box to store cell and stuff
new Quantum Rod

Other stuff:

-A Barnes and Noble *Nook* for reading
-A Carhartt Sierra Sherpa lined jacket
-An Ultra-Gauge for the truck<<<<---CHECK THIS OUT: https://www.ultra-gauge.com
-12pc. Standard Craftsman tool set
-10pc Metric Gearwrench set
-socks
-pjs
-hoodies
-Timberland hiking boots

as you can see, Santa treated me REAL well this year. i love my family.


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2010)

dixie_boysles said:


> -An Ultra-Gauge for the truck<<<<---CHECK THIS OUT: https://www.ultra-gauge.com



Is this accurate? That is pretty cool!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 28, 2010)

yes very accurate. the only thing is its vehicle dependent. depends on what sensors your vehicle has. My ranger has 38 of the 74 gauges. i dont have any fuel sensors (just a float) so i have to calibrate it for fuel mileage. but i love that it tells me my engine temp, intake temp, etc and rps (even though i have a tach). its also the cheapest code reader you can buy.







where i mounted it. i still need to run the wire behind my a pillar plastic. it hooks up to the OBDII port.


----------



## poolie (Dec 28, 2010)

Just bought my Christmas present to me. Picked up a Shimano Curado 50E reel that I've been wanting. This is the smallest of the Curado line and is geared towards lighter lines for finesse fishing. Friday will be my last fishing opportunity for the year 8) so hope I have it by then.


----------



## Suey (Dec 28, 2010)

My very own beer brewing kit!! Let the games begin and the winter blues be forgotten.


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 29, 2010)

I got some really nice gifts, but the best one was a Humminbird 798ci SI!!


----------



## nsew45 (Dec 30, 2010)

i got a Humminbird 570. I already have a DeLorme PN-60w SE with SPOT so all I needed was depth/fishfinder.


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 30, 2010)

Cashed in a BassPro gift card I got for Christmas and picked up one of these yesterday. I plan to use it for Salmon/Steelhead.


----------



## nsew45 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice reel. I have an older model that I just cleaned and lubed.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 30, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> I got some really nice gifts, but the best one was a Humminbird 798ci SI!!




Was this a surprise or something you picked out and knew about?


Looks like a really nice unit!!


----------



## fender66 (Dec 30, 2010)

nsew45 said:


> i got a Humminbird 570. I already have a DeLorme PN-60w SE with SPOT so all I needed was depth/fishfinder.



:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Can you tell I'm GREEN with envy?


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 31, 2010)

Bought myself this for birthday/Christmas





The girlfriend got me the Drake Blind bag with the built in light, a North Face Hoody, and an Under Armour thermal.

My parents got me a Mr. Buddy heater, a survival book, BP gift card, some other small things, and some cash to pay for some of my Macbook Pro I had to buy to replace my dodgy Macbook before I lost my Adobe suite.


----------

